# Canon Press Event May 31, 2013? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 11, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13446"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13446">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From the Netherlands

</strong>The Dutch web site <a href="http://www.eoszine.nl/" target="_blank">EOSzine.nl</a> posted on <a href="https://twitter.com/EOSzineNL/status/332787689071984640" target="_blank">Twitter</a> that they’ve been invited to a Canon press event on Friday, May 31, 2013.</p>
<p>I have yet to see any media invites from around the globe as of yet. This could be an event for only the Netherlands.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2013/05/10/canon-press-event-on-may-31st/" target="_blank">PR</a>] via [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html" target="_blank">NL</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## AdrianAllen (May 11, 2013)

Then if they won't announce any new body on this date, they will push it to mid-late June. If they still won't release any at that point, they will push it again to another time. Rinse and repeat


----------



## dswatson83 (May 11, 2013)

I can't believe it will be June and we will still not have a new 70D. I'm beginning to believe the report that the 7D mark II will be a 2014 model. Canon better be doing some awesome stuff in R&D to be delaying these cameras. I guess if they put out a new great performing sensor, we will all be happy. In the meantime, there have been so few Canon products that I have actually purchased since the 5D3 and the good products they did put out were priced extremely high.


----------



## dgatwood (May 11, 2013)

For my purposes, my XTi is good enough optically to satisfy me, so I've been holding off upgrading my camera waiting for something with built-in GPS.

I can't believe Canon released a full-frame camera with integrated GPS almost a year ago, and they still haven't brought that feature into their crop-body line. I would have expected the crop bodies to get that feature first, since they are more consumer-oriented products. Canon's consumer point-and-shoot cameras have had GPS since early 2011. It's time. Actually, it was time several years ago. Now it's just painful.


----------

